# Submitting an article for Our Havanese Magazine



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

NOTE ----------- I am not speaking on behalf of anyone and it's probably not my place to even suggest this, but if it helps other Hav owners, then hopefully it's o.k. 

I've often thought that many of the stories shared here should be shared with many other Hav owners and the "Our Havanese" magazine is the right venue for that. Kathryn (Kitty) Braund loves getting articles to include in each issue, so why not consider submitting an experience, adventure, nightmare, funny story, etc.. ?

Jill, you should think about submitting Tess's adventures re: her allergies, her past maybe, her days living with you and Cody.

Sandi's most recent nightmare about Galen having her own poop party is just too good not to share.

Write something about a play date you organized or went to. Did you help collect funds for a charity? Did you experience medical issues with your Hav and would like to help others out by writing about your experience?

Here is more info: http://www.ourhavanese.com/ourhav.html You can email your stories to Kitty or to Nathan Potechin, Contributing Editor and assistant to Kitty.

Seriously! Think about it!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

You have me right here who collects stories for the Hotline. 



marjrc said:


> NOTE ----------- I am not speaking on behalf of anyone and it's probably not my place to even suggest this, but if it helps other Hav owners, then hopefully it's o.k.
> 
> I've often thought that many of the stories shared here should be shared with many other Hav owners and the "Our Havanese" magazine is the right venue for that. Kathryn (Kitty) Braund loves getting articles to include in each issue, so why not consider submitting an experience, adventure, nightmare, funny story, etc.. ?
> 
> ...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

True ! The Hotline is also a great place to submit stories. Sorry, Jan. I forgot about it!


----------

